# The longest tank build.



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

More to come in weeks to months. For such a small tank I cannot believe it's already taken a year to get it this far.

Now that it is clean it can move into the house. Only have to tear down one fence for that to happen.

That's nearly 400g of water and 10g of vinegar.

It took 8 hours for the crud to soak away. Couldn't dare wipe any coraline off as this is a 400g acrylic tank, acrylic scratches easily. Should actually be in the house in a couple of days.

Yeah cruddy pics but the Kodak is broken indefinitely.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, Mike! 10 gallons of vinegar used?:shock: Can't wait for more updates.8)


----------



## Doot (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn thats HUGE, can't wait to see this thing in action.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Pictures in a few days of my RO/DI system. Today I built a 48" tall stand for my reservoir,







. I got the 125g version to store my water in. It is raised so that it can gravity feed out through the hose bib I installed. It will also have a pump installed to push water out fast if I want.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

that is a pretty big skimmer dude. is it euro reef? I just got a big deltec and wow, recirculating skimmers are the only way to go.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes it is a Euroreef. I have 4 modded Eheim 1262 pumps to run it with. Most of the Detecs are running them now. You love the Deltec don't you? I've been preaching the advantages of needlewheel and recirc needlewheels for a long time with such resistance to the price. Once in action you understand you get what you pay for. I was going to order the AP902 for this tank when I was involved in a car accident. The settlement took to long and I got a great deal on that ER during the settlement process. BTW, it's 5 feet tall and 14" diameter.


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

:shock: thats one big tank keep the updates coming


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

[quote="caferacermike"
More to come in weeks to months. For such a small tank I cannot believe it's already taken a year to get it this far.[/quote]
good greif,if you think that your tank is small,
you'll thnk mine is a nano. :shock: 
anyway,look forward to seeing the progression,
i know it can be time consuming,but pics are always
great to see.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I recently acquired 8x 14" Solatubes to light the tank with. I was originally planning to under-light the tank with 3x400w halides in Lumenarc reflectors, however I have always wanted a chance to try natural sunlight to cut down on the electricity needed.

I'll probably run 4 of these directly over the tank. http://www.solatube.com/residential/res_product_catalog.php


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

can't wait to see more pictures.


----------

